# Michelin Pilot Sport 4s on F30 335i?



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm needing new tires and have decided to go with non run-flats. I think I've decided on the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S's. I asked the dealer about it and the service advisor told me the cars are designed with run-flats and if I mount non run-flats on the car it will mess with the handling and suspension. Is that true?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, Hell no.

I put Michelin PSS's on my F10 535i, replacing the Goodyear LS2 RFT's, and it transformed the car. It now handles and rides like a... well... a BMW. I can't stop driving it.

You need to have a plan for having a flat tire though. Spare tire storage in a convertible is a problem. You might be able to get a mini-spare in the truck. But, a full size (flat) tire and wheel would likely have to go in the back seat. So, you'd need to carry some very large trash bags (leaf bags). BimmerZone.com sells mini-spares for BMW's.

Actually, if you do road trips, you need a spare even with RFT's. Otherwise, you could end up like this guy with his $1400 flat tire:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=917185


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Autoputzer said:


> Oh, Hell no.
> 
> I put Michelin PSS's on my F10 535i, replacing the Goodyear LS2 RFT's, and it transformed the car. It now handles and rides like a... well... a BMW. I can't stop driving it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yea I thought about the flat tire situation, I figured I'd just get a AAA Plus membership. $100 a year and they'll tow you anywhere you want within a 100 mile radius. Which sounds like a freakin' nightmare for just a flat tire but I'll roll the dice. I can't wait to get rid of these run-flats, the left front tire is cupped from a bad strut that I had replaced, and the left rear has a slow leak that I keep having to air up every few days. I bought the car cpo and I've not had a very good experience with this car since I've owned it. I've finally got all the kinks worked out after several trips to the dealer with various issues. I keep telling myself it'll ride like a dream once I get the new tires and get them balanced and an alignment.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

My car rode so much better with the PSS's that after driving over the gutter coming out of the dealer's driveway I stopped to check the tire pressure. I thought they'd underinflated the tires.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

cdu8 said:


> I'm needing new tires and have decided to go with non run-flats. I think I've decided on the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S's. I asked the dealer about it and the service advisor told me the cars are designed with run-flats and if I mount non run-flats on the car it will mess with the handling and suspension. Is that true?


Excellent choice, cdu8. :thumbup:

After experiencing the dramatically improved ride quality and handling from non-run flat Michelin Pilot Sport 4S, you may be wondering (as I did when I got the Pilot Sport 4S' predecessor, non run-flat Michelin Pilot Super Sport, installed recently on my 320i) "Why didn't I do this earlier?"

Beyond that, as Autoputzer mentioned there's no adverse impact at all to your car's suspension from using non run-flat tires. In fact, BMW of NA tacitly acknowledges just how much better non run-flat Michelin Pilot Super Sport is - this tire is an OE fitment via Track Handling Package (ZTR) on F3x cars. BMW will very likely use Pilot Sport 4S as the OE tire with Track Handling Package when Pilot Super Sport ends production.


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

gkr778 said:


> Excellent choice, cdu8. :thumbup:
> 
> After experiencing the dramatically improved ride quality and handling from non-run flat Michelin Pilot Sport 4S, you may be wondering (as I did when I got the Pilot Sport 4S' predecessor, non run-flat Michelin Pilot Super Sport, installed recently on my 320i) "Why didn't I do this earlier?"
> 
> Beyond that, as Autoputzer mentioned there's no adverse impact at all to your car's suspension from using non run-flat tires. In fact, BMW of NA tacitly acknowledges just how much better non run-flat Michelin Pilot Super Sport is - this tire is an OE fitment via Track Handling Package (ZTR) on F3x cars. BMW will very likely use Pilot Sport 4S as the OE tire with Track Handling Package when Pilot Super Sport ends production.


Thanks! I bought them from Tire Rack today. Can't wait to try them out.


----------

